# Any Help on Lake Logan



## koopfeege (Apr 28, 2010)

The wife and I are planning to celebrate our 37th. Anniversary in the Hocking Hills area Sept.21-25. Plan on spending some time on Lake Logan. Will be using a two person pelican boat with trolling motor. Any tips on where to fish & what to use would be greatly appreciated. Thank You.


----------



## BigFishHunter (Dec 14, 2011)

Can't go wrong with minnows and a bobber around brush piles for crappie.


----------



## koopfeege (Apr 28, 2010)

Are there any other waters in close proximity to Lake Logan to try, as I am not familiar with the area? Thanks


----------



## BigFishHunter (Dec 14, 2011)

The hocking river, but it's not an easy river to fish and Rose lake which is by Old Man's Cave. Rose has trout in it, but i'm not sure how easy they are to catch. There is a bait shop by Lake Logan and i'm sure they could help you along further with other spots or current reports from logan. The name of it is Down's Bait. It's on the same road as the Holiday inn which is the main road to the lake. Can't miss it. 17403857722, give them a call.


----------



## Cajunsaugeye (Apr 9, 2013)

Lake Logan has LOTS of crappie.Most are non keepers but can be fun and you can get a few keepers.Its has decent largemouth(not great by any means).Good catfish.There are also saugeye(decent fishing at times) and perch.Nice sized redears too.

Sent from my VS870 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Perca (Sep 15, 2013)

Anyone have luck with bottom bouncer rigs for eyes at L. Logan?


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

Perca - I used to fish Lake Logan alot but have't the last couple of years. There used to be a lot of good eyes in that lake but over the years a lot has went over the dam. There are still a few in the lake just not like there was when they were stocking it.


----------



## Cajunsaugeye (Apr 9, 2013)

Curious as to when they stopped stocking it?;

Sent from my VS870 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Alex_Combs (Mar 20, 2013)

Get yourself a 97 cent can of corn and cast out into the old hatchery ponds. You might get one of these guys like I did (;
















Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Perca (Sep 15, 2013)

Anyone know if L. Logan is iced up right now? I was thinking about driving up for some night saugeye fishing, but don't want to waste the trip if it's locked up.


----------



## Wingbuster (Oct 27, 2012)

For such a special event, I'd look at Lake Hope or Burr Oak lake first. Much better views and equal to better fishing overall.


----------



## Wingbuster (Oct 27, 2012)

80% covered


----------



## Perca (Sep 15, 2013)

Thanks. Went up for an hour at dusk. Not so special. And quite a bit of open water at the dam end. Threw a suspending clown rogue. No hits and left when my rod guides started freezing up.


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

Wingbuster said:


> For such a special event, I'd look at Lake Hope or Burr Oak lake first. Much better views and equal to better fishing overall.


Don't go to Burr Oak for Saugeye, They haven't stocked it in about 10 years. Your lucky to get 1 a year there


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

